# I hate my PC! Computer suggestions for dye sublimation?



## INKSLINGER10 (Jul 8, 2009)

Alright guys......Im ready to blow up my PC. For all you guys doing full dye sub or wide fomat printing....Im looking for reccomendations on a new computer. I have been told MAC MAC MAC, either confirm or point in the direction to where I can get a PC that wont freeze, take forever to export large files. I have just had it with losing art, and losing time on production. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Sounds like you are using Coreldraw?


----------



## INKSLINGER10 (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow....that obvious...lol!!!!! What can I say, thats what I learned on! Im dabbling more and more with Illustrator....Im just not comfortable with it yet.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with your computer and everything wrong with Coreldraw. It is a great tool but the most unstable piece of software I have ever used. X3 was somewhat stable but I would guess on average X5 blows up two or three times a day on me. 

I guess the good news is there is no need to spend a couple thousand on a new PC that will have zero effect on improving the performance of CD.


----------



## words on a shirt (Dec 23, 2010)

I hear that all the time "Corel crashed again". Maybe I got the perfect setup, I have yet to crash it. Running windows 7 64 bit with 16 gig ram. Keep all updates installed ( except IE 9) and my systems runs 24 hours a day with no problems.


----------



## cornpopps (Jan 8, 2010)

I just purchased X4 off ebay, because I couldnt export to EPS after the patch upgrade for X5. For $40 I felt it was worth a try. I was also crash and burning with X5 and losing work forgetting to save every couple of minutes. Crossing my fingers with X4


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Importing newer version of PDF doesn't work as well. As long as your dealing with fairly simple vector files it is fine - start adding in complex graphics, etc and it starts to go south. One thing that is consistant is you have to be careful when saving large files to make sure it truly is done before doing anything else or it will truly crash a good percentage of the time. 

AI is so much more stable but a bit trickier to use if not used to it.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we never have a problem with corel.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

What version of Corel - What version of Windows? You could rant or we could help


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

PositiveDave said:


> What version of Corel - What version of Windows? You could rant or we could help


Unfortunately it really doesn't matter which Windows version one has or which version of Corel. Corel totally sucks with large files especially when you mix raster and vector files. Importing and exporting files have all sorts of issues depending on file types. We have dealt with this for five+ years. Cannot count the number of times when you call Corel support you are given the old line "try resetting back to factory defaults". It is about the only thing they know how to say. Once you get used to where and how all the crashes occur it is useable.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

If you are using X4 (or before) on Windows 7 it will crash.
Try going to Tools>Options>Global and disable CARM. that worked for me.


----------



## INKSLINGER10 (Jul 8, 2009)

Right now Im using X4, but I had the same problem with X3, 10,9

Now that Im doing larger graphics, it shuts down even more. If the grapihcs are complex...forget about


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

INKSLINGER10 said:


> Right now Im using X4, but I had the same problem with X3, 10,9
> 
> Now that Im doing larger graphics, it shuts down even more. If the grapihcs are complex...forget about


X3 is by far the most stable - there are so many different things to mess with Corel it amazes me to this day that a commercial software out so long can be so buggy. If you have a lot of fonts you need to use the font manager as they cause issues as well. Corel bombing is like Sawgrass ink clogging - you will here all sorts of home remedies but you might as well throw salt over your shoulder and cross your fingers.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

INKSLINGER10 said:


> Right now Im using X4, but I had the same problem with X3, 10,9
> 
> Now that Im doing larger graphics, it shuts down even more. If the grapihcs are complex...forget about


What OS are you on?


----------



## INKSLINGER10 (Jul 8, 2009)

Windows Vista...I have Dell Quad core T3400.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

CARM is a killer, turn it off.


----------



## INKSLINGER10 (Jul 8, 2009)

_I guess I will try anything at this point....thanks for all the advice!_


----------



## avee2010 (Jun 7, 2011)

I'll tell you this much, i've been doing large format for close to 15 years now, and the evil word of the industry is "Corel". I started in this industry working in a PC based company with a few macs for the designers. All the RIP stations were PC based. No problems. The whole setup was Adobe based (illustrator & photoshop, plus a smattering of quarkxpress). 8 years ago i started up my own, got up to 15 workstations (plus the warm bodies that operated them). Except for the RIP stations for the printers, i'm totally Mac based, but whether you are Mac or PC it doesn't make any real difference to stability for Illustrator & Photoshop from what i've seen (just the viruses the staff manage to bring into the shop). The software just works. I've never used Corel only because it's a bit of an insular program. It doesn't talk with any industry standard software well. Mid to high end RIP software doesn't even accept it, but always processes illustrator files (as EPS) well.

My advice? Get more into illustrator & photoshop, it will save you lots of hassles in the end.

FYI, when someone walks into my shop these days saying they have a corel file, i get the broom out and wave it around until they run out of my office.

=)


----------



## INKSLINGER10 (Jul 8, 2009)

I hear you....and I figured these were responses I was going to get. My business is really booming now that Im doing full dye sub jerseys. I guess its time to take a class! Thanks for your honesty!


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

INKSLINGER10 said:


> I hear you....and I figured these were responses I was going to get. My business is really booming now that Im doing full dye sub jerseys. I guess its time to take a class! Thanks for your honesty!


Keep in mind there are no perfect programs. AI will not bomb as much but it is not as user friendly and takes twice the number of steps to accomplish some of the same task in Corel. Now for the real bunner with AI although it may not apply to you. It SUCKS exporting to flat files like .tiff, .jpg, etc. It will bomb if the file is anything but basic. I have never figured out why, never heard anyone who knows why and it is a royal pain. You basically have to save as AI, import into PSD and export out of PSD. Go figure -


----------



## avee2010 (Jun 7, 2011)

Riderz Ready said:


> Keep in mind there are no perfect programs. AI will not bomb as much but it is not as user friendly and takes twice the number of steps to accomplish some of the same task in Corel. Now for the real bunner with AI although it may not apply to you. It SUCKS exporting to flat files like .tiff, .jpg, etc. It will bomb if the file is anything but basic. I have never figured out why, never heard anyone who knows why and it is a royal pain. You basically have to save as AI, import into PSD and export out of PSD. Go figure -


Yes, illustrator is horrible for exporting out of...


----------



## dt (Aug 12, 2007)

i just reread the post of the original poster.

So JACK is talking about large file and complex design and the need to have a MAC etc..

ok that's ok 

facts:

dye sub is a chemical transformation of mollecule
SO
you DON'T need resolution SO 150 dpi is enough
printing in 720x360 is enough and you need printing speed

So ask the GREAT MAC USER TO SEND YOU IN PDF FORMAT and then you can open it in corel 
change the resolution to make simple

are you business oriented or you want a toy (MAC) to play with

I'm dealing with publicity agency graphic designer all Mac lover and never never had a problem
just ask them to send you PDF format file and then REDUCE the size and the HORRIBLE complexity of their wondurfull copycat design will be so simple..... 

by nature sublimation is simple so keep it that way if you don't understand the process you're wasting a lot of time and energy and money

Most user have a wonderfull computer that you don't need at all and have a cheap printer
i have a 329 $ computer and a 25,000 $ printer and a 16,000$ calander (roll to roll press)
working for an average of 360 $ per hour.

and your talking about the colour of the computer?

my point is simple it's not the computer, it's what's you really need.
if you what a toy buy it but sublimation is simple.

DT


----------



## avee2010 (Jun 7, 2011)

dt said:


> i just reread the post of the original poster.
> 
> So JACK is talking about large file and complex design and the need to have a MAC etc..
> 
> ...


Hi DT,

I think you're missing the point of the post.

It doesn't matter whether you're using Mac or PC, as i said, it's about stability of the software in use. In my experience, Adobe products are stable on both PC and Mac platforms, but are generally more stable and industry accepted than Corel. I pay the extra for a Mac platform at my shop for computer stability, but that is something beyond the scope of the file issues themselves, that is a personal choice.

Jack


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Absolutely correct Jack - this is not a Mac vs PC issue. This is a CorelDraw sucks issue. Unfortunately many of us live in a world where we get artwork in all sorts of formats. Sure it would be great to always get vector or PDF but even at that what matters is the original format. I cannot count the number of times people will take a flat file, import into another program, save it as a PDF and resubmit it thinking, "here you go - a PDF file. Heck even some of the vector destress files will absolutely blow up Corel. AI is much more stable but has its own unique issues as well. Personally I do not get how Corel can be so unstable after so many years and why AI cannot export flat files of any size. One day there may be the perfect solution but until then "not responding" is a way of life.


----------



## avee2010 (Jun 7, 2011)

Riderz Ready said:


> Absolutely correct Jack - this is not a Mac vs PC issue. This is a CorelDraw sucks issue. Unfortunately many of us live in a world where we get artwork in all sorts of formats. Sure it would be great to always get vector or PDF but even at that what matters is the original format. I cannot count the number of times people will take a flat file, import into another program, save it as a PDF and resubmit it thinking, "here you go - a PDF file. Heck even some of the vector destress files will absolutely blow up Corel. AI is much more stable but has its own unique issues as well. Personally I do not get how Corel can be so unstable after so many years and why AI cannot export flat files of any size. One day there may be the perfect solution but until then "not responding" is a way of life.


Until I find the perfect software I'll settle for the one clients with money use


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

avee2010 said:


> Until I find the perfect software I'll settle for the one clients with money use


One day I hope to be as lucky as you and have all of our clients use only on tool to submit their designs. Until than we will make do.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

dt said:


> i just reread the post of the original poster.
> 
> So JACK is talking about large file and complex design and the need to have a MAC etc..
> 
> ...


I agree on your point of DPI (source image resolution) but only with fabrics. I sub a lot of mugs and tiles and 300 dpi is _clearly_ superior on hard substrates, especially with portraits. 

You cannot get "photo quality" at 150 dpi. At 300 dpi (source image) sublimation can look very close to photo quality, even with the dot gain that occurs.


----------



## dt (Aug 12, 2007)

i think the original post was about computer (i'm ready to blow up my pc)

but i maybe wrong 

never had problem with pc and i use mostly corel and also illustrator and photoshop.

i paid a thecnician to install XP it's why a never have problem


Thanks mike for your advice with hard substrate i will try that for sure.

DT


----------



## cmos (Oct 5, 2009)

Go to control Panel-->administrative tools-->event viewer and check the system logs for disk or other serious errors.
Windows vista are not that stable as 7 or XP
I use an Overclocked P4 630 from 3ghz to 3.9ghz for editing and printing. it works just fine with adobe products, its a bit slow on large files but it does the job
Try installing windows 7 on a separate hard drive or usb stick and do some tests with corel and you will understand what is going on


----------



## INKSLINGER10 (Jul 8, 2009)

Im the original poster and my problem was that I was having issues with large and complex files shutting down my Corel software. I never realized that it was the software itself...someone once told me that Mac's were more stable for large format printing and I was asking for some opinions. I have used Corel for years...and only until I started doing large format printing for my jerseys did I run into more frequent shutdowns. Im not investing in toys...Im investing in my business, and I believe I got some pretty good responses..hence the reason we are all here. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## dtogs (Apr 1, 2007)

Another MAC driver with no issues....!! Enough said.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

dt said:


> i think the original post was about computer (i'm ready to blow up my pc)
> 
> but i maybe wrong
> 
> ...



I have an old Dell P3 that my child use for viewing youtube. Still a PC but hell of a workhorse. We had a compaq once in our office. Accidentally shut off the power supply one night while the computer was still on and that single act damaged the Compaq. Had to replace the motherboard to get it running again. My generic PCs are much more durable and in the 10 or more generic PCs I have used over the decade, they have withstood sudden power outages. In general, I would think that "branded" PCs are more durable though unless you have one of those "exceptions".

I think corel 5 and 9 are among the more stable versions as I have worked with large files with it. My Corel Draw X3, which I've read and reread is the most stable among the recent release, has caused me a number of crashes. I have yet to encounter a crash with the X4 but it does hang a few times. 

I've tried working with illustrator a while and do think it is more stable.

To those wondering why or how a program can remain so "buggy", "sucks", and "unstable" throughout the years, well, look who's laughing all his way to the bank for the past 2 decades. He lives in a 66,000 ft² mansion called Xanadu overlooking Lake Washington.











There are "rumors" that all his neighbors use Apples. and "speculations" that at least part of the house was designed on a MAC but that's another story.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Major apps will in many cases go through a version where it does not perform as expected. The difference between Windows and Corel are night and day. We may have a Windows freeze evey month or two but if we are working on true production files in Corel it will creash at least 2-3 times per day. To make matters worse each new release gets worse and worse.


----------



## bboch7 (Aug 10, 2011)

Options/Workspace/Memory set your memory usage to 50 percent instead of 25. Worked for me I havent had Corel crash in months. At times that may slow down other programs when it does I just close Corel


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

bboch7 said:


> Options/Workspace/Memory set your memory usage to 50 percent instead of 25. Worked for me I havent had Corel crash in months. At times that may slow down other programs when it does I just close Corel


Do not see memory under workspace in X5. Maybe they took it out since it helped people.


----------



## bboch7 (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah Im in X4 but I do have X5 on the way I will let you know what i find


----------



## Red Earth (Jan 10, 2008)

I missed this thread when it first started and I have to say I am really surprised everyone is having such an issue with CorelDraw. We run X3 and X5 as well as CS5. We do everything from vector cutting to large format full color banner printing. 80% of what we do is in Corel and we have yet to have any of the problems with it that I am hearing here.
We have three primary design computers networked, two are Windows 7 and one is XP. What we may have that is different is an external hard drive. All designs and fonts are kept on the external. Something designed on one computer can be accessed immediately on the other computers.
But we can design a 4' x 8' full color banner in Corel, modify any bitmaps in Photopaint or in AI format and with all three programs open, send it to Wasatch and still not have any hang ups.
I have heard that lots of fonts will cause problems, but since we store our fonts on the external, we just don't have problems.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Corel and all of its issues are pretty well known, discussed and hashed over and over on multiple forums includig Corels. The most common is Corel choking and giving users "stopped working" error and crash. 

It has some real nasty quirks that one can learn to get around. One being if you are saving a large file Corel gives no message it is saving and may take 10-20 seconds plus to finish saving. You try to export or do another function during the process it will explode. 

X5 is horrible at importing even something as simple as PDF files - the list is way too long.

X3 was the last somewhat stable release. In time Corel will join the likes of Wordstar, Lotus 123, WordPerfect, etc and will die. The majority of users are like me old geezers. The younger talent has moved by the groves to AI as they should. Anyone learning from scratch would be foolish not to learn AI - it is the industry standard.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

bboch7 said:


> Options/Workspace/Memory set your memory usage to 50 percent instead of 25. Worked for me I havent had Corel crash in months. At times that may slow down other programs when it does I just close Corel


Just looked at mine and its set to 40%. Moved it to 45%.


----------



## prateekshah (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello all,

I went through this thread and find most user complaints wrt CDGSX5 can be taken care of by following solutions.



Always keep the copy of CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X5 updated with latest service packs. Most users don't bother updating to latest updates. This is not recommended at all. Here is the link to download *Service Pack 3* and *Hotfix 4* for CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X5.
Install/update the latest service packs for *.Net framework 3.5* or *.Net framework 4*; whichever is installed in your system. Service packs for both the softwares can be installed via _Windows Update_.
Install the latest version of Ghostscript for best compatibility with PDF/PS/EPS files. *Ghostscript 9.0.4 32-bit* / *Ghostscript 9.0.4 64-bit*.
Most of the crashes and file corruptions during saving occurs due to new feature implemented which is called as multithreading.

 *This process involves editing registry values. Only qualified users must perform the steps. Any malfunction in registry can break down your OS and may not boot at all. Any consequences thereof will be at users discretion.*

As you all must be aware by now that Draw X5 saves and prints documents in the background (on separate thread), so that you can keep working while the file is being saved in the background. As a consequence, any crash can potentially result in a corrupt file if saving is in progress while the crash happens.

This feature can be disabled by changing a value in the registry. After changing the value, you'll have to wait for saves to complete like in older versions of Draw, but the risk of corrupt files will be lower.

This may even fix the crashes that are direct results of the background saving/printing.

Click on "Start" button and type "regedit" in the search box without the quotes. Click on Regedit.exe to launch registry editor.

Navigate to 

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Corel\CorelDRAW\15.0\Draw\Application Preferences\Options - Advanced\MultiThreading

Change the value of MultiThreading from "1" to "0".
Hope this helps...


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm in consensus with most - don't blow up your computer - switch to Adobe PS and Illustrator. Before going large format I was more comfortable with Corel and Adobe suite. After many months of frustration I made a switch and never looked back.


----------



## PhilDx (Feb 13, 2010)

I think you said your OS is Vista? If so, get rid of it, get Win7, it's so much better. 

Or, get a Mac, but be aware you'll need to invest in new software too, the cost will add up fast.

I've used Macs and Adobe for 20 years, hardly any problems ever. I've paid through the nose upfront in hardware costs and it's been paid back tenfold in better productivity.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I am surprised to see all the problems with Corel. I have a 3 year old HP dual core Intel 3 gig ram and any Corel draw ver was never a problem. I upgraded to a better processor a gateway with 4 gigs ram again never a problem. Keep in mind these are laptops. I have a desktop core i7 16 gigs ram 2 1gig video cards sli top of the line everything. EVGA motherboard it was 599 alone. Never a problem. Desktop custom built by me. The laptops first thing was to format and reinstall just the OS only and drivers. Then streamline all running process and services after all programs installed. 

For those with purchased PC from any mass producing manufacture they load most PCs with a bunch of crap. Look at services most will have 60-120 services running upon boot. Memory in use will be very high. Some files we work with are in excess of 100 mb. I have never had Corel crash. Although at onetime it would do some funky stuff when double clicking on text at times. Was always able to save and restart so it was more of an annoyance. About 6 months ago I needed some laptop ram for a print server pc. Mini itx zotac dual core Atom. I took the ram out of gateway and all the problems stopped. Although the memory passed all test I replaced the ram with a better quality ram and no problems. I bought new ram for printer server and no problems. I did install Corel X5 on print server and no problems. Although no design or modifications are done on this pc it is surprisingly fast opening files in Corel. 

I also use Adobe products without issues. I have worked on PCs for 20 years but only design and printing for last 4-5. And with Corel the last 3 I believe only working with Corel 10,X3 andX5. 

Maybe problems can be related with Corel not playing well with memory, certain running processes or services and that's why some have major problems and others have no problems. 

I will say over the last 20 years I have seen just about every program at onetime have some issues. Sometime the problem having nothing to do with the actual program itself or a diffrent program causing issue. Over the years memory has been some of the most problems. Even though passing every memory test known in the industry having problems with motherboard or other hardware or software. A lot of manufactures use poor quality memory or high latency memory. Not saying there isn't any issues with Corel but maybe some of the common complaints could be hardware or OS related.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

You make valid points but realistically 95% of PC are bought from the mass market. Corel is supposed to be an off the shelf application. If you took all the suggested solutions for Corel crashing and put them together it would be multiple pages. Being an off the shelf application should this really be necessary? In my experience it is the file types and sizes that make the biggest difference. If you do 100% vector objects it runs like a champ. If your designs include raster images, shading, etc it kills the program. 

Add to that it is getting less and less stable since X3 plus support for importing simple PDF files is gone. 

We run both Corel and now doing current work in AI. AI never locks - never. It is not perfect - it stinks at exporting large files to a flat file format. Never heard an answer to why. 

The real point to all of this is typically if you are having "corel has stopped working", etc issues buying a new PC will not solve the issue and would be a waste of money - been there done that. Second it is a dying app. Any time we get a design done in Corel, which is seldom, you can be pretty accurate in saying the person is 40+/ Anyone new that has the choice of learning AI or Corel would be silly to learn Corel. AI is a marketable skill.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Could part of the reason be due to some software/hardware compatibility problems? I have much fewer issues with X4 than previous versions.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Easy on the OLD cracks. LOL. Sometimes you can learn something from an old dog and yes it goes both ways. We rarely use raster and for good reason. Nothing wrong with raster just doesn't fit our business. Although we do get files that are combined from customers and still haven't had any issues. For the record I did start with adobe and for those young that have started with the newer adobe products back in the day adobe had its issues on a PC. Ran great on a Mac. Plus for screen printers it seems Adobe removed a lot of features for screen printers. For the small amount of sublimation and heat transfers we do use Adobe products.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

sben763 said:


> ...in the day adobe had its issues on a PC. ... for screen printers it seems Adobe removed a lot of features for screen printers. ...


Maybe all hope is not yet lost for corel


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I would like to get a hold of a file that is locking up Corel to see if any of my PC crash. Maybe Corel is kind to the old folks. Serious if someone has a file that is causing problems and don't mind sharing pm me for email. The file would be used for the express use of testing and logging and never used or printed


----------

